# How To Locate Studs Behind A Brick Wall



## tonyc56

All,

Just curious if there's an easy way of finding studs behind brick.


----------



## Warren

Find them on the other side of the wall, and then transfer a measurement over to the outside.


----------



## tedanderson

Use a very strong magnet or a metal detector to find the metal ties that secure the brick to the drywall. Chip out the mortar to visually verify that the stud is back there and then measure off your 16's in either direction.

OR you can just chip out a couple of inches of mortar that will be concealed behind whatever is going up on the wall. Stick a piece of fish tape or a coat hanger wire into the wall laterally to find the stud.


----------



## Metro M & L

Depending on the building, assume 16 oc and measure from one of the corners. Drill a pilot hole. if you hit wood great, if not you can peel back more mortar as suggested above.


----------



## Inner10

Measure from electrical box.


----------



## knucklehead

Just curious, Why would you want to?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Inner10 said:


> Measure from electrical box.


Bingo


----------



## GO Remodeling

Inner10 said:


> Measure from electrical box.


Since most people are right handed the stud would be on left side.


----------



## NJ Brickie

Inner10 said:


> Measure from electrical box.


An electric box in a brick wall is going to be where ever the bricklayer laid it in the wall. They are not attached to a stud.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I've never needed to do that... but I think I would do something like this...

Go inside, put a piece of tape in the center of a window, use a stud finder and measure the offset to the tape of several studs.. Go outside and transfer the measurements from the tape to the wall.

You could use the edge of the glazing, but trim differences might make it a pain...


----------



## CO762

That brick tie idea is pretty slick.


----------



## TimelessQuality

You could look all day and never find one on my place:whistling








It's brick veneer over sips :laughing:


----------



## deter

knucklehead said:


> Just curious, Why would you want to?


I'd like to know this, too


----------



## Inner10

NJ Brickie said:


> An electric box in a brick wall is going to be where ever the bricklayer laid it in the wall. They are not attached to a stud.


I assumed interior over drywall...if it's exterior over sheathing why would you need to find a stud?


----------



## SDel Prete

Are you attaching something? Would tapcons work? If so who cares about a stud. I think some info on what your doing would be nice!


----------



## KAP

Befriend Superman... :thumbsup:

Electrical box is practical along with 16" OC but be prepared for patches...


----------



## NJ Brickie

Inner10 said:


> I assumed interior over drywall...if it's exterior over sheathing why would you need to find a stud?


The OP's trade is listed as awnings. So I'm guessing he needs to hang something on a house with a brick veneer. Might be very heavy which the non structural brick can't handle?

If it is interior, what difference does the exterior cladding make?


----------



## Inner10

NJ Brickie said:


> The OP's trade is listed as awnings. So I'm guessing he needs to hang something on a house with a brick veneer. Might be very heavy which the non structural brick can't handle?
> 
> If it is interior, what difference does the exterior cladding make?


You are a more observant man than myself.

The exterior is irrelevant if it's interior...


----------



## knucklehead

tonyc56 said:


> All,
> 
> Just curious if there's an easy way of finding studs behind brick.


Why?


----------



## tonyc56

> Are you attaching something? Would tapcons work? If so who cares about a stud. I think some info on what your doing would be nice!



installing awnings ....it would not be a good idea to attach to a brick veneer wall.


----------

